# Any body get a Cohiba BeHike Baseball cap.



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

From our favorite vendor, Pens ,Lighters, i think the hat is the best one yet!


----------



## zabhatton (Aug 1, 2011)

LOL I was just going to make this thread. Just got mine today, nice gesture by the guy!


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

LOL. Yes, I got one on Saturday. Ironically, the vendor I buy my hats from on ebay (I collect ivy/newsboy style hats) uses similar packaging so at first I thought they sent me a free hat.

But this is a very cool hat and I appreciate the thought. I'm not much of a brand wearing guy though so I will gift the hat to a friend who I know will wear it.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> From our favorite vendor, Pens ,Lighters, i think the hat is the best one yet!


Nice Tony! Will go good cruising in the vette


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Those hats are awesome!!!!!


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Got mine today, ill probably never wear it I have a big head. :smoke2:


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I don't wear hats either, so I probably won't wear it if I get one. Gonna have to check if I received one at my old address


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am hoping to wear mine to Thanksgiving dinner.....


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

Yup,mine came in yesterday. Very nice gesture from a great vendor!


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

Got mine too.


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

Got mine yesterday. Nice present from a vendor I enjoy dealing with.


----------



## AndyJCL (Jan 3, 2013)

I must be buying everything from a different vendor because I didn't get one :sad::razz:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> I am hoping to wear mine to Thanksgiving dinner.....


No you won't....you were raised right. No hats at the dinner table!


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

I got it too!!!


----------



## Sprouthog (Jul 25, 2012)

Got mine.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I got one too, and I'll admit I was surprised as hell. I have only placed a couple orders, maybe three, all from the same vendor. What a nice gesture. If its purpose was customer relationship management, it succeeded with this customer!


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

I got one last week! Bloody great CS on their part! I've only placed one order with this vendor, in fact the only one I've ever made, and was quite impressed! I'm sold on em!

And yes, Doc has returned! Missed everyone! Hope y'all had an awesome and blessed Thanksgiving!

Doc


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Got one late last week, got to admit this man is thankful for all customers


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I honestly thought this was from a different vendor. Much to my surprise, one showed up in the mail box today.


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gentlemen, we have asked that folks read the rules about posting vendors and the names of those vendors. This needs to stop.
Please abide by the rules of the forum


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice cap! Rumor has it, that at one time, if you did enough business he would send a nice bottle of scotch.

Just a rumor, of course!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smoke::smoke::smoke::drinking::drinking:


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

got mine today! nice gesture


----------



## Cremeika (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm a huge hat person, I don't purchase from any vendors quite yet so I obviously didn't get one but I'm thinking that the vendor had these made himself or something. Seems like a pretty straight forward style I would figure there would be more pizzazz like you see on the drew estate hats or the opus X hats. Not that I wouldn't wear it but just saying.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice hats!! Now I want to see more of those $25 gift cards...lol!!


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

Got that hat too. He had me as a customer after I placed my first order with him in early Dec last year and a couple weeks later I got the pen that was last year's gift.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Tony, got mine today, hahaha. Cohiba pen now this. My wife put it on right away. Hahaha


----------



## DustinFuente (Dec 8, 2009)

I got mine then other day. I was definitely pleasantly surprised by it and I sent them a quick thank you email.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My daughter got one today as well.
She bought me a box of cigars for my birthday back in September.
The man is a class act!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Got mine and my wife confiscated it!! Looks better on her anyway. 

Nice gesture from a standup vendor. :thumb:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Not sure when mine came but it was sitting in my PO Box yesterday. It's been a while since I was over to check my mail. It's a class gesture from one of the better vendors!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

My son took mine the day it arrived. Between gestures like this and overall great service, I'm sold.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

I didn't get anything this year, but I probably will next year


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Got mine late last week. Very nice gesture even if I'm not much of a ball hat person.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

that's pretty cool. wish he was willing to ship to Hawaii. maybe in the near future.


----------



## Ky70 (Aug 21, 2012)

I've given mine away to my cigar buying buddy but I'm curious if anyone is hesitant to wear it with the website on the back (because maybe you don't want your source publicized)? Please do not include vendor specific info in your reply.

Thanks!


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ky70 said:


> I've given mine away to my cigar buying buddy but I'm curious if anyone is hesitant to wear it with the website on the back (because maybe you don't want your source publicized)? Please do not include vendor specific info in your reply.
> 
> Thanks!


I would doubt the average person that would see me wearing the hat would know what Cohiba is, let alone that the website was a way of acquiring cuban cigars. I would not worry about it to much.


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

john_007 said:


> I would doubt the average person that would see me wearing the hat would know what Cohiba is, let alone that the website was a way of acquiring cuban cigars. I would not worry about it to much.


*THIS!!* I actually gave mine to my father-in-law. He asked for it because he likes the colors on it. :smile::smile:


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

AndyJCL said:


> I must be buying everything from a different vendor because I didn't get one :sad::razz:


You and me both. I've placed a couple of sizable orders, but no cap for me. Nice looking cap though.


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

This thread reminds me of the Hans Christian Anderson's fable "The Emperors New Clothes" and Harry Potter's "He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named"

A quick and simple Google search, the top three hits all lead to "The-Site-That-Must-Not-Be-Named"


----------

